# Lohnt Vinschgau im Oktober wirklich noch?



## Mr. Teflon (21. September 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich das Wetter für Vinschgau so beobachte, dann mache ich mir schon sorgen.
Mehr wie 16°C sind dort z.Z. auch nicht. Überall liest man jedoch das dort der verlängerte Sommer sein soll. Stimmt das denn überhaupt noch?
Nicht das wir dort Anfang Oktober aufschlagen und mehr frieren wie hier.

Oder ist es woanders in der Nähe deutlich wärmer?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## VinschgauMTB (22. September 2008)

Hallo Teflon,

in der Tat hat es dieses Jahr bei uns hier für die Jahreszeit schon relativ früh abgekühlt.
Aber sogut wie alle Gäste, die in den letzten Tagen angekommen sind, haben berichtet, daß es in Deutschland noch um einiges kälter ist....

Kommt ja auch drauf an wie hoch Du im Herbst noch hinauf willst.
Ich habe gestern eine schöne Nachmittagstour (Knapp 1.300hm) am Nord- und Südhang gemacht und muß sagen, daß die Temperaturen zum Biken eigentlich noch sehr angenehm sind.

Lange Klamotten sind aber empfehlenswert.


Die Erfahrung aus den letzten 2-3 Jahren hat gezeigt, daß im Oktober eig. noch recht stabile und sonnige Wetterverhältnisse herrschen.

Grüße aus dem Vinschgau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (22. September 2008)

@vinschgauMTB:
hallo,
hab auch so ne idee über den 3.10. noch in südlichere gefilde für 3-4 touren zu fahren. vinschgau hört sich ja gut an. kennst du denn nette unterkünfte für ein alleinreisendes mädel? und/oder evtl. anschluß dort zu anderen bikern?
danke,
gruss Ramona


----------



## VinschgauMTB (22. September 2008)

Hi Ramona,

schaust am besten unter www.vinschgaubike.com nach, da findest gute Bike-Unterkünfte, Tourenbeschreibungen und geführte Biketouren....

Lg aus dem Vinschgau!


----------



## Mr. Teflon (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

wir wollten mindestens 4 Touren fahren. Kenne die jetzt nur aus der Mountain Bike 06-08. Die Zweiländerrunde mit 1790Hm um Reschen, die Obervinschger Zeitreise mit 170Hm um Prad, die Göflaner Marmorbruch mit 1490Hm um Latsch/Göflan und das Trail Paradise St. Martin im Kofel mit 1180Hm bei Latsch.

Ich habe keine Ahnung was die Temperaturen angeht. Mit Felljacken und Fellmützen wollen aber nicht an den Start gehen. Lange Jacke und Hose sind okay.

Die Panzersperre und den Marmorbruch wollte ich mir schon ansehen.
Ist das möglich bei den Temperaturen?
Sind überhaupt noch paar Wege gesperrt oder hat sich die Lage beruhigt zwischen den MTB'ler und den Anwohnern?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## maxa (23. September 2008)

War grad 3 Tage in Tramin und Naturns.
Kurze Hose und Trikot war angesagt, nur zum Abfahren waren die Ärmlinge und Weste dabei.

Knaller Tour bei Kaltern ist der Monte Roen.
Von Kalterer See aus ca. 2100 HM pures Vergnügen, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

wie weit weg liegt denn Tramin von Vinschgau (Prad)? Habe gerade keine Peilung.
Gibt es von der "Knaller Tour" eine Seite mit Streckenbeschreibung? Abfahrtsort, Wegbeschreibung usw.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## VinschgauMTB (23. September 2008)

Von Prad bis Tramin sinds ca. 58km.

Von der Monte Roen-Tour ist glaub ich grad ein Bericht in der aktuellen MountainBIKE drinnen, wenn ich mich nicht irre....

Bin die aber selber noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

58km. Ganz schön finde ich. Da ist Prad wohl etwas zu weit weg.
Mal sehen. Ich werde es vorschlagen. Die 10/08 habe ich jetzt gerade vor mir.

Oder fährt die Vinschgaubahn bis Tramin? Wieviel Stunden würde die Fahrzeit betragen?
Stimmt das, dass man pro Mann und Rad 4 Euro bezahlt für die Vinschgaubahn? Also pro Fahrt 8,- Euro? Hin und zurück 16,- Euro.

@ maxa: Wie schwer ist die Monte Roen Runde wirklich? Die MTB schreibt schwer / sehr schwer.
Ist der Schotter so grob oder wie ist das?


Danke & Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## maxa (23. September 2008)

Richtig, die habe ich auch gesehen und die Beschreibung auch hergenommen.
Aber Vorsicht. Bin selber die Tour 2x gefahren.
1. Weil sie einfach super ist, geile Trails bergauf und bergab, und ein absolut traumhafter 360 Grad Ausblick.
2. Weil ich nochmals bestätigt haben wollte das der Verfasser der Tourenbeschreibung, besoffen, bekifft oder der Trailbeschreibungsnullchecker war.

Die auschneidbare Beschreibung ist schonmal  fehlerhaft, da zwar die Karte und Wegbeschreibung stimmen aber nicht das Höhenprofil ( wurde verwechselt ) und die ist nicht ganz unwichtig.

Einen Abzweig verpasst, und du kannst gute 700 HM und 30-40 Km dazurechnen.

Ich hab leider den Fehler gemacht nur die Beschreibung mitzunehmen, da meine Bozner Wanderkarte genau vor dem Monte Roen aufhört, und keinen Bock hatte für eine Tour ne neue Karte zu kaufen.


----------



## VinschgauMTB (23. September 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 58km. Ganz schön finde ich. Da ist Prad wohl etwas zu weit weg.
> Mal sehen. Ich werde es vorschlagen. Die 10/08 habe ich jetzt gerade vor mir.
> ...




Mit der Vinschgerbahn kommst Du bis Bozen.
Ja, die Fahrradmitnahme kostet pro Fahrt 4.- Euro, ist schon recht viel, zumal der Zug v.a. vormittags regelmäßig überfüllt ist. Ist dann mit dem Rad schon recht ungemütlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (23. September 2008)

lt. MB fahren die ab Kaltern mit der Standseilbahn zum Mendelpass.
Nachdem der Pass aber schön mit dem Bike fahrbar ist, und für diese Jahreszeit Vormittags schön in der Sonne liegt, sind die 700 HM zum Pass gut angelegt, zumal man da schon gut warmgefahren ist.
Vom Pass bis zur Halbweghütte sind nur ein paar kurze knackige Anstiege drin.
Ab der Halbweghütte gehts dann richtig zur Sache. Bis auf ein 5 meterlanges  rutschiges Felsstück sind die Trailstücke alle fahrbar, vorausgesetzt man kann sehr gut Trailfahren, bergauf. Ansonsten sind das 4-5 kurze Schiebepassagen im Wald.
Ab der Romenohütte ( oder so ähnlich ) wirds haarig.
Mein Hac5 hat bis 36% Steigung angezeigt bei gutem Schotter. Wer genug Kraft, Ausdauer und Balance hat, kann das fahren.

Also kurzum von 100 Biker werden da 99 schieben.
Nach dem Roen-Gipfel kommt eine schmale grobschottrige sehr steile Abfahrt, die mit etwas Vorsicht zu geniessen ist.
Dann folgen ein paar kurze Auf- und Abfahrten.
Der Rest ( vorausgesetzt man findet den Weg ) ist ein zuerst sehr schmaler Trail, der dann breiter wird, aber ohne probleme fahrbar ist, sofern man sein Bike zu 100% beherrscht.


----------



## on any sunday (23. September 2008)

Zum Monte Roen ein paar Bilder: Roadtrip Südtirol

Wir sind ab der Halbweghütte den steilen Weg rechts hoch gefahren und haben, als wir ausser Sichtweite waren , die restlichen ca. 150 Hm bis zum Gipfel geschoben, da fährt keiner mehr. Ab dem Grauner Joch einfach dem Wanderweg Richtung Tramin folgen, der kreuzt ein paar Mal die Schotterstrasse, unbedingt auf dem Lochweg nach Tramin abfahren. Wenn man mit der Seilbahn gefahren ist, am Besten über Altenburg zurück fahren, sind zwar ca. 200 Hm auf teils schweinesteiler Strasse zusätzlich, dafür aber nachher lockeres Zurückrollen auf ruhiger Nebenstrasse.


----------



## chayenne06 (23. September 2008)

@on any sunday:
dass sind ja tolle fotos. werd ganz neidisch. genau sowas such ich mit so trails! würde ja nächste woche gerne da hin fahren, aber hab niemanden der mit fährt. :-(
schaaaadeeee


----------



## maxa (23. September 2008)

danke für die blumen, deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben 1er von hundert.

schade ist nur, des der wirklich schöne anteil des abfahrttrails bei den 2 gipfeln liegt, und leider nicht bei den restlichen 1600 hm des 1a und des 4er trails


----------



## Bibivobi (25. September 2008)

@ Ramona:
hast du dich schon für eine Tour entschieden? Ich bin selber gerade dabei eine spontane Moutainbike Woche zu planen (vom 28.09 bis 05.10.) Ich dachte an ein MTB-Hotel in Südtirol - in der Gegend um Bozen (Steinegg oder Tramin oder..)
Da ich bis jetzt auch noch alleine bin, wollen wir uns vielleicht zusammen tun?!
LG,
Bianca

@all: ist sonst wer zu der Zeit da unten? damit ich nicht alleine abends mein bier trinken muss


----------



## chris2305 (25. September 2008)

@Mr. Teflon kleine Tourenempfehlung
St.Martin im Kofel liegt direkt am Sonnenberg. Dort scheint wirklich den ganzen Tag die Sonne drauf. 
Somit sollte man nicht frieren. Runter gehts unter anderem auf dem Tschillitrail.
Eine leckere Mischung aus Stein und Wiese mit netter Sicht in den Vinschgau. Bin das Ding im August (bei 41 Grad laut Tacho) gefahren. War ein Highlight in dem Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

Danke an alle erstmal für die Empfehlungen. Ich hoffe wir sehen dann vor Ort noch durch.  

@ on any sunday:
Hast Du Dich verfahren? ODer bist Du gar nicht laut der MTB Beschreibung gefahren. Auch Danke für die herrlichen Bilder. Ich hoffe das wird bei uns auch so schön.
Solange es auf Asphaltstraße runter geht, kann das ruhig steil sein. Aber jeder definiert steil etwas anders.    Wenn es Schotter wäre und steil, dann hätte ich schon Angst und würde lieber schieben. Aber das muß man vor Ort sehen. Wir haben auch einen Schotterspezialisten dabei. Der würde sich freuen. Verrückter Haufen.  

@ maxa: An welcher Stelle ist in der MTB der Fehler in der Wegbeschreibung? Wir reden noch vom Monte Roen?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## maxa (25. September 2008)

bis zum "verbranntem Eck" passt es bei km 22,4.
dann noch weiter auf dem Weg 500 bleiben.
Bei km 23,6 kommt man an eine Wegekreuzung.
links Schotterweg bergab, rechts ( Weg 500) und geradeaus Weg 1 a.
lt. Beschreibung kannste jetzt das Raten anfangen, da der nächste Abzweig bei km 24,3 kommt.

Also bei dem Wegedreieck den Weg 1a geradeaus nehmen, und immer diesen. Endet dieser, dann Forstweg ein Stück runter und wieder in den 1a einbiegen. Dann anschliessend Weg 4 nehmen bis zur Teerstrasse, dann dieser bergab bis Tramin folgen.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

allerbesten Dank!  

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Armin P. (26. September 2008)

Hallo,
um allen Sicherheit am Grauner Joch zu geben.


> Bei km 23,6 kommt man an eine Wegekreuzung.
> links Schotterweg bergab, rechts ( Weg 500) und geradeaus Weg 1 a.
> lt. Beschreibung kannste jetzt das Raten anfangen, da der nächste Abzweig bei km 24,3 kommt.


Wir befinden uns am Grauner Joch. Von hier bergab immer Markierung 1a folgen bis Graun.
Ich war zwar bei der Erhebung der Tour dabei. Für das was aber abgedruckt wurde, bin ich nicht zuständig.
GPS-Daten findet Ihr unter http://www.traminerhof.it/deutsch/mountainbike/touren/mountainbike-touren/roen.html oder sonst schickt mir einfach eine Mail.

Armin


----------



## Armin P. (26. September 2008)

Noch ein Hinweis an Mr. Teflon,
von Prad bis Tramin sind es fast 100 km.
Armin


----------



## on any sunday (26. September 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke an alle erstmal für die Empfehlungen. Ich hoffe wir sehen dann vor Ort noch durch.
> 
> ...



Nö, wir haben uns nicht verfahren, hatten auch nicht die Beschreibung von der MTB dabei. Verfahren ist auch schwierig , ab dem Mendelpass immer dem Wanderweg zum Roen folgen, danach gibt es auch nur eine Möglichkeit zum Grauner Joch. Und danach wieder einfach dem Wanderweg folgen, im Zweifel auf dem Forstweg bergab und auf den nächsten Traileinstieg achten.

Also, wenn du den Wanderweg vom Grauner Joch fährst und Probleme mit steil und Schotter hast, wirst du teilweise keinen Spaß haben.

Auf dem o.a. GPS Track wird übrigens vom Grauner Joch komplett der Forstweg gefahren.  Anbei mein GPS Track.


----------



## maxa (26. September 2008)

Verfahren ist auch schwierig , nur für den der GPS dabeihat, oder ne Wanderkarte im Rucksack.
Wer sich an die MB hält, ist wie ich, verratzt.
Da hilft dann nicht mehr mal´, die Spurensuche am Boden, weil genau dort alles kreuz und quer fährt zwecks Routensuche.
Um genau zu sein sinds 90 KM, die sich aber rentieren.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (26. September 2008)

Hallo,

Jungs & Mädels, ihr seit alle so nett.  
Ich werde Eure Hinweise alle ausdrucken, speichern etc.
Ob wir die 100km bis Tramin für die dann doch ansprungsvolle Strecke Monte Roen auf uns nehmen kann ich noch nicht sagen. Sehenswert ist das bestimmt. Müssen wir vor Ort sehen wie wir uns so fühlen. Jedenfalls sind wir erstmal vorbereitet.  

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## elbgermane (27. September 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Auf dem o.a. GPS Track wird übrigens vom Grauner Joch komplett der Forstweg gefahren.  Anbei mein GPS Track.



hallo on any sunday,

ich bin der, der mit Mr. Teflon nächste woche ins vinschgau fährt. bin unter anderem für die navigation zuständig und hab mal eine frage. was ist denn das für ein format in der von dir zur verfügung gestellten datei ? hab ein garmin gpsmap60csx und das kann mit der monte roen.kml nix anfangen  hast du das vielleicht nochmal im gpx oder gdb format ?


----------



## elbgermane (27. September 2008)

also mit nem kml2gpx konverter funktioniert es schon mal nicht 
wie gesagt, schön wäre die originale gpx oder gdb.

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armin P. (27. September 2008)

Hallo,

schick mir mal deine Emailadresse, dann bekommst du von mir die GPX Datei.

[email protected]

Viele Grüße Armin


----------



## Andaril (27. September 2008)

sodele heute Nacht gehts los und auch ich freu mich wie bolle auf den Vinschgau, leider ohne mein eigenes Bike sonst wäre unser Auto(Octavia Scout) wohl geplatzt. Aber ich denke mal im Vinschgau kann man auch ein oder zwei Bikes mieten.........wenn ich wieder da bin folgen Bilder dass es sich im Vinschgau auch im Oktober noch lohnt...
in diesem Sinne...
Servus
Das Andaril


----------



## fatz (30. September 2008)

zum thema lohnen:
war grad 4 tage in nauders. es war nachts saukalt, aber es lohnt sich definitiv. dank marco's artikel in
der bike gab's auch gute trails. wer mal 800hm flowtrail haben will, dem sei die rossbodenalm empfohlen....


----------



## Caese (24. September 2014)

So, Samstag geht es los; unsere Unterkunft ist in Latsch/Morter. Hat hier jemand einen (oder mehr) heißen Tip, welche Trails jetzt noch gut Fahrbar sind. Bisher auf der Liste sind:

Panorama Meran 2000
Vigiljoch /Steinbruchtrail
Latscher 4er Trail/4 Gewinnt
Holyhansen 2.0
ggf. etwas am Sonnenberg?

Fahrerisch gefällt S2 bis S3 am meisten.


----------



## sinux (24. September 2014)

Ich war auch schon im Oktober oben auf dem Stelvio. Tibet, Goldsee....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. September 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> So, Samstag geht es los; unsere Unterkunft ist in Latsch/Morter. Hat hier jemand einen (oder mehr) heißen Tip, welche Trails jetzt noch gut Fahrbar sind. Bisher auf der Liste sind:
> 
> Panorama Meran 2000
> Vigiljoch /Steinbruchtrail
> ...



Monte Sole. Umbedingt!


----------



## Caese (24. September 2014)

Monte Sole ist vermutlich der Sonnenberg, wenn mich meine nicht vorhandenen Italienischkenntnisse nicht trügen?
Ein Bekannter sagte, dort gäbe es sogar einen Lift und mehrere angelegte Trails?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. September 2014)

Es gibt einen gleichnamigen Trail. Lohnt sich!


----------



## Caese (26. September 2014)

hihi, nettes Video  (endlich mal Musik, die man nicht wegdrücken muss!)
Der Trail kommt auf die Liste!
Das Wetter scheint bis Mittwoch auch gar nicht mal so schlecht zu sein - und Mittwoch ist noch so weit hin, das wird dann auch neu verhandelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

